# Missed two periods, on the pill, not pregnant. Help!!



## brennatsi (Jan 22, 2008)

First of all, I am not trying to get pregnant. I was on the mini-pill since my youngest child's birth (she is 2.5 yrs), but started lots of mid-cycle spotting, so I switched to the regular pill. Had a period the first month, then have skipped the last two periods!! I took a few pregnancy test, all came out negative. Is this normal?? Could I still be pregnant?? My head is spinning! I am worried that I am still taking the pill and having wine with dinner. Yikes!

Does anyone have advice??

Thanks,

Brenna


----------



## GardenStream (Aug 21, 2007)

I used to skip periods while on BC pills. I once went 6 months without having a period, not sexually active at the time so I didn't worry. I remember mentioning it to my OB one time and she said that was an added bonus to the pill for some people. She told me that she regularly skipped periods while on BC pills and that was the one reason she still used them.


----------



## brennatsi (Jan 22, 2008)

That is so good to hear! I know it can be an eventual side-effect-- I guess I was just taken aback by how quickly that began. After having 3 kids, though, it makes one a little squirrelly to be missing so many periods!


----------

